# New Member



## inyck (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm reading now a half year your forum. Really good informations, better  than here in germany. To my person: Length: 187cm; Weight: 94kg (at the begin of bb 77kg); Bodyfat: always between 13-15%; Expierience: 6 years boxing, 3-4 years fitness & 1 year active bb; age: 20yrs.  I see that here are person with a lot of exp. and I hope that you can help me when I got a problem. If I did something wrong, excuse my mistake(s), I'm a german.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2013)

inyck, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to imf


----------



## Christsean (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!
*_


----------



## Stfuandlift (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## sneedham (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome bro

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sherk (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 8, 2013)

welcome to imf glad to have you


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DubbyGunz (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

